# insurance gt-r



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Goodnight all,

I can not get my car insured anywhere.

I have not bought the car yet.

I am 20 and maybe I should register it on my parents name en me as 2nd driver.

Does anyone know a company that can insure my gt-r?

It is an import so no quotes online.

thank you for your help


----------



## guibin1988 (Aug 27, 2010)

go on moneysupermarket~found my insurance there~


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Elephant


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

enshiu said:


> maybe I should register it on my parents name en me as 2nd driver.


increasingly dodgy ground


----------



## Nassin (Oct 25, 2009)

In view of your age it will prove very difficult but I do not think impossible. It will probably come down to how much you are prepared to pay for insurance each year. Do you have a figure in mind?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I start the bidding at £8000


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Most stupid premium quotes are designed to simply put you off, 

Alot of insurance companies wont stand by your quote even if you had the money,

you d be doing well at 4-5k i d say.....

j.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Lets be honest. If you ran an Insurance company would you cover a 20yr old in a GTR?! You might get a Third Party Only quote for £8K!


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

waltong said:


> Lets be honest. If you ran an Insurance company would you cover a 20yr old in a GTR?! You might get a Third Party Only quote for £8K!



You can get ANYTHING insured if you have deeeeeeeep pockets, 

some insurance company somewhere will take the risk on, 

the stipulations/restrictions will be lengthy! 

i ve worked for clients where their 17-18yr old son was insured on a lambo, amongst other things.....

j.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

james1 said:


> You can get ANYTHING insured if you have deeeeeeeep pockets,
> 
> some insurance company somewhere will take the risk on,
> 
> ...


I'm not saying it can't be done but at the levels of premium they will require it will price your average GTR buyer out of any potential purchase. If your dad have bought you a £150K Lambo insurance is not so much of a price consideration!


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

waltong said:


> I'm not saying it can't be done but at the levels of premium they will require it will price your average GTR buyer out of any potential purchase. If your dad have bought you a £150K Lambo insurance is not so much of a price consideration!



i have a rough idea that the premium was in the region of 16k for the year for the youngster in question, 

refreshingly he was a nice kid, respectful, and appreciated what he had, 

still reckon the OP could do 5k if he trawled hard enough, 

the question then comes, is it worth it?!

j.


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

A lad I know who is 21/22 was looking for a UK car quote and he was getting prices of around £17K:runaway:

Best he managed was around £8K-£10K so good luck.


Problem will be because it is an import and the normal companies won't cover you.


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Jaw_F430 said:


> A lad I know who is 21/22 was looking for a UK car quote and he was getting prices of around £17K:runaway:
> 
> Best he managed was around £8K-£10K so good luck.
> 
> ...


I was 23 last year when I picked it up, insurance was 1800 now down to 1360 on a multicar policy. Below 21 get your lube ready.


----------



## ticketmaster123 (Mar 19, 2008)

Is that with Admiral?

For me to get insured on my Dad's GTR as a named driver they want about £4k (I'm 23 and have no claims and been driving since 17)...how on earth did you get fully comp for £1800?





Rich001 said:


> I was 23 last year when I picked it up, insurance was 1800 now down to 1360 on a multicar policy. Below 21 get your lube ready.


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm 23 now and it cost me £2100 with Admiral on multicar policy. 7 years NCB


----------



## guibin1988 (Aug 27, 2010)

i am 21 now and my insurance cost me 4200 for my 2010 with Admiral 2 years NCB. so im 100% u can get insurance for your car~ but its also depend on how much you are willing to pay~


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

ticketmaster123 said:


> Is that with Admiral?
> 
> For me to get insured on my Dad's GTR as a named driver they want about £4k (I'm 23 and have no claims and been driving since 17)...how on earth did you get fully comp for £1800?


They load the premium for named drivers for example for me to be a named driver on my mums car, it costs more than me insuring it myself.

I also have 6 yr ncb and it was with admiral.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

So I have to insure it on my parents name right?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

enshiu said:


> So I have to insure it on my parents name right?


No, that would be Fraud, if you are the main driver.


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

enshiu said:


> So I have to insure it on my parents name right?


No, it will be cheaper in your own name. Your only option is to pay silly money or get something slower. Let us know what you end up paying.

Don't insure in your parents name or your insurance will be void!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

guibin1988 said:


> i am 21 now and my insurance cost me 4200 for my 2010 with Admiral 2 years NCB. so im 100% u can get insurance for your car~ but its also depend on how much you are willing to pay~


Scan and post your underwriting docs here


----------



## fhonejacker17 (Aug 22, 2008)

your 20 and your getting a gtr.. lucky boy.. hope you find the car you like.., your love it.


----------



## birdman.1 (Aug 17, 2010)

WOW, very expensive!! I guess the Us has a few advantages


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

I am still on study so the only time I have to use the car is in the weekend and holidays.

Does that really matter If I insure myself as second driver?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

birdman.1 said:


> WOW, very expensive!! I guess the Us has a few advantages


compared to Porsche,Audi,Mercedes this is cheaper


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

found mine on prestige car insurance.


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

enshiu said:


> found mine on prestige car insurance.


It's rude to ask how much, but go on...


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

if this was Pistonheads, the old blokes would be demanding the Custard test


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Rich001 said:


> It's rude to ask how much, but go on...


No problem at all.

On my parents name but, myself as main driver

1130 pounds annual. 

I am really a careful driver with no accidents 

Only on the nordschleife I will drive fast.(seperate insured).

I have really no time using this car as I am persueing a bachlor study and will only use the car in the weekends and holidays.
To get some thrills and fun out of a godzilla or go to the Nurburgring in the weekend/holiday.

So no need for 2000+ insurance.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> if this was Pistonheads, the old blokes would be demanding the Custard test


lol!


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

jesus, you done good. that's cheap as chips


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

really cheap compared to the 5k~12k on my own name fully as I am not using it a lot so no need for very expensive insurance.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

so are you the policy holder or a named driver?

can't think you would have got that quote, if you are the policyholder.

I'm 40, with a squillion years of no claims and I pay £1200 pa

have a good read of this thread

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/...=149886&nmt=Another insurance increase thread


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> so are you the policy holder or a named driver?
> 
> can't think you would have got that quote, if you are the policyholder.
> 
> ...



You will never get under 1000 pounds no matter what in insurance group 20 I 
think.

I can only use the car on Saturday and Sundays and Holidays please calculate I will not use the car on Mo-Fri So why charge 6 times more?! 

150 days /annual is maximal I think.

This is not comprehensive !!
this is third party only.


----------

